# THE RUNWAY > Family Travel Forum >  Best places in Austria

## starstivee

Australia is a best country to go for a tour and in australia best places are sydeny, perth and other are also i found that these are most beautiful places to visit in australia. There are world best cricketing ground also.

----------


## ryanhollmans

Australia is a great place for traveling purpose. Several beautiful spots available in Australia to watch and enjoy. People can plan their vacation at Australia to have an awesome travel experience.

----------


## johan

There are many places available to travel around Australia but among all i like Sydney and Gold coast its my favorite destination.

----------


## GFI

Check out below the top places in Austria:
Hofburg Imperial Palace
Grossglockner Alpine Road
Carnutinum Archaeological Museum
Eisriesenwelt Caves
Salzburg
Vienna
Hohe Tauern National Park
Whenever you travel Austria so never miss these places which I mentioned above.

----------


## Potemneyt

I think thatthis information isthe best.

----------


## roxsannestrauss

Skydiving is an extreme sport that involves jumping from an airplane at a moderate altitude of about 6,000 feet or a high altitude of up to 30,000 feet. People who engage in this sport wear a parachute, which they activate by putting a rip cord at around 2,500 feet, after doing a series of maneuvers, such as rolling, tumbling and moving their head down for speed control.

----------


## searchnmeet

Ya correct its a good place and i love to go there.

----------


## Blake Fiaschi

Obviously Australia has the more attractive places nation wide and the most beautiful land escapes that everyone would love to visit that places. Australia have the more beautiful cities like Brisbane,Melbourne and Canberra as there are most of the buildings and there is a great and beautiful land escape in northern territories.
breathtaking-aerial-photos-of-australias-resource-rich-northern-territory.jpgdarwin-northern-territory.jpgimage_preview.jpgnorthern-territory-132941.jpg

----------


## sankalppatil732

In order to help guide you in building a trip itinerary, below are some of the top tourist attractions in Austria that are sure to make your trip extra special.
1. Hallstatt
2. Grossglockner Alpine Road 
3. St Anton am Arlberg 
4. Innsbruck Altstadt
5. Hofburg Imperial Palace

----------


## davidsmith36

Austria is a German-talking nation in Central Europe, portrayed by mountain towns, elaborate design, Imperial history and tough Alpine landscape. Vienna, its Danube River capital, is home to the Schönbrunn and Hofburg royal residences.
 It has checked Mozart, Strauss and Freud among its inhabitants. 
Best places in Austria:- 

Eisriesenwelt Caves 

Salzburg 

Vienna 

Hohe Tauern National Park

----------


## sankalppatil732

Best places in Austria
1.Bad Gastein
2.Worthersee
3.Graz 
4.St Anton am Arlberg 
5.Wachau

----------


## steffidsouza46

The River Danube flows for about 350 kilometers from west to east through the northern part of the country, adding to its attraction as a tourist destination.
1 The Vienna Hofburg: Austria's Imperial Palace. 
2 Mozart's Salzburg. 
3 The Emperor's Tomb: Hofkirche and the Museum of Maximilian I.

----------


## dianesawyer

That's great.

----------

